# Dolphin surf carnival



## Warrigal (Dec 10, 2017)

Dolphins riding a wave in Byron Bay, on the NSW north coast. 

ABC Open contributor Sean O'Shea


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi Warrigal,thanks for posting this,I'm a life long lover of dolphins. It all started for me when I watched the classic TV show'Flipper'64-'68. Sue


----------

